# Alerts box no longer opens on mouse hover



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2018)

Up until now I could open the Alerts box on desktop by hovering the cursor over the bell icon. Now, it only opens when clicked.






Browser: Chrome Stable 69.0.3497.100 64-bit

*UPDATE:* Alright people, false alarm. Apparently Windows misidentified my monitor as a touch screen. I got it sorted out. Sorry about that.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2018)

Same thing with Conversations box and Message Tools. Will report on more stuff if I find any.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 26, 2018)

Still works fine for me fwiw. I'm on Opera tho


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 26, 2018)

Works "fine" for me.
That is, unless the server is performing like shit, what happens too often lately.
In those cases the drop-down on mouse hoover gets delayed a lot, and after some time it just gives up.
But in those cases clicking the bell just throws me into a page that loads very slowly.

Browser: Chrome Version 68.0.3440.106 (Official Build) (64-bit)
OS: Windows 10


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2018)

Still working on my end with ChromeOS


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Works "fine" for me.
> That is, unless the server is performing like shit, what happens too often lately.
> In those cases the drop-down on mouse hoover gets delayed a lot, and after some time it just gives up.
> But in those cases clicking the bell just throws me into a page that loads very slowly.


In that case you can see a loading animation in the top right, but that doesn't appear for me.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> In that case you can see a loading animation in the top right, but that doesn't appear for me.


I can try updating my outdated version of Chrome, to check if the new version is the problem.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 26, 2018)

On newest chrome on windows 10, working fine for me

try disabling all of your extensions?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 27, 2018)

Have you disabled JavaScript or installed any new extensions?


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 27, 2018)

Do you have a device with a touchscreen? I have this issue on all hover elements on my Spectre x360 but never bothered to report. I guess the JS just checks if its touch and assumes that's mobile. A user agent check would be better.


----------



## Quantumcat (Sep 27, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> Do you have a device with a touchscreen? I have this issue on all hover elements on my Spectre x360 but never bothered to report. I guess the JS just checks if its touch and assumes that's mobile. A user agent check would be better.


Maybe this is what's happening, on my Surface it has never (that I have noticed) opened that window without clicking.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 27, 2018)

Well, my device has no touch screen, JavaScript is enabled, so is Flash (if it makes a difference), and I haven't installed any new extensions recently.


----------



## Costello (Sep 28, 2018)

what browser do you use?
can you show the javascript console so we can check for errors?


----------



## ry755 (Sep 28, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Still working on my end with ChromeOS


It never opens on hover with ChromeOS for me. It works on Linux though

Edit: My Chromebook has a touchscreen, so what @Shadowfied said above is probably happening


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2018)

ry755 said:


> It never opens on hover with ChromeOS for me. It does on Linux though


It's working on all of my computers running Linux


----------



## ry755 (Sep 28, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It's working on all of my computers running Linux


See my edit


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2018)

ry755 said:


> See my edit


Ah, I lack any computer with a touchscreen at the moment


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 28, 2018)

Firefox 62, Win 7 here, it's working for me.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 28, 2018)

Ok, so for some more "accurate" tests, I tested mouse over on 5 PCs I have sitting around the house on a few different OS's.

HP Envy x360, Windows 10 (with touchscreen enabled): Mouse over does not cause the alert panel to drop down. This is true on Chrome, MS Edge, and Firefox.
HP Envy x360, Linux Mint (touchscreen isn't even detected on it): Mouse over _does_ cause the alert panel to drop down as normal. This is true on Chrome, and Firefox.

Surface Book, Windows 10 (with touchscreen enabled): Mouse over does not cause the alert panel to drop down. This is true on Chrome, MS Edge, and Firefox. 
Surface Book, Linux Mint (Touchscreen isn't detected): Mouse over does cause the alert panel to drop down as normal. Tested on Chrome, and Firefox. 

Gaming desktop, Windows 10 (no touchscreen): Mouse over does cause the alert panel to drop down as normal. Tested on Chrome, MS Edge, and Firefox.
Gaming desktop, Linux Mint (no touchscreen): Mouse over does cause the alert panel to drop down as normal. Tested on Chrome and Firefox.

Work PC, Windows 10. Same as Gaming PC.

2009 Macbook, Windows 7, same as Gaming PC.
2009 Macbook, OSX El Capitan, same as Gaming PC. 
2009 Macbook, Linux Mint, same as Gaming PC. 

So whomever suggested that perhaps the presence of a touchscreen may be causing issues appears to be correct based on all my testing. I have a couple other laptops around that have touchscreens I can test on if needed, but I'd have to shift around some parts to do so, so I didn't bother lol.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 28, 2018)

Alright people, false alarm. Apparently Windows misidentified my monitor as a touch screen. I got it sorted out. Sorry about that.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2018)

Up until now I could open the Alerts box on desktop by hovering the cursor over the bell icon. Now, it only opens when clicked.






Browser: Chrome Stable 69.0.3497.100 64-bit

*UPDATE:* Alright people, false alarm. Apparently Windows misidentified my monitor as a touch screen. I got it sorted out. Sorry about that.


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Alright people, false alarm. Apparently Windows misidentified my monitor as a touch screen. I got it sorted out. Sorry about that.


Well, still not a "false alarm" as there's still a bug here as I mentioned regarding touch screens, and this along with Toms research should be proof enough.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 28, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> Well, still not a "false alarm" as there's still a bug here as I mentioned regarding touch screens, and this along with Toms research should be proof enough.


True. Hover elements should not be disabled whether or not there is a touch screen present.
Maybe it could depend on whether there's a cursor present (if that's possible), since even Android phones support mice.


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> True. Hover elements should not be disabled whether or not there is a touch screen present.
> Maybe it could depend on whether there's a cursor present (if that's possible), since even Android phones support mice.


Or as I suggested, just a classic user agent check which is the most common method to determine it in JS.


----------

